
Take-Two Interactive's Kerbal Space Program has a new restrictive EULA - milankragujevic
https://www.take2games.com/eula/
======
milankragujevic
Official announcement by Take-Two on Steam:
[https://steamcommunity.com/games/220200/announcements/detail...](https://steamcommunity.com/games/220200/announcements/detail/1673522003721086842)

